# So there I am.........



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Working my lovely menial job, and I hear over the intercom that I need to pick up line 2.

WTF ? There is no line two in meniality ?? So I wonder what the heck I have done, and it is Steph on the line.

Apparently Basco and Kira had a date. She walked out, Kira was in Basco's kennel, and they were romantic.

She better not have 10 pups this time. LOL This time there will be 6.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

What kind of music was Basco playing


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bark of the (won't shut up) bumblebee.

I have been looking at a litter out of Schiffslache kennels for a female. Unfortunately the dang euro/dollar is 1.43, so my 850 euro pup starts to cost me. ESPECIALLY the shipping. I am going to wait till the dollar comes back a little bit, send the money then. I may not get one out of the litter he was telling me about, probably going to have to wait. Stupid exchange.

I am going to buy euros as well, so that the shit is in my hand.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yep shipping is hell. Shipping is about 1.5/twice the amount of the cost of puppy from us.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some ****ing big mouth went and blabbed how much money he was making on selling dogs, and there you go, higher prices on shipping. They all want to use some broker that cost another 1500.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=669849&modir=670179

THis is going to be interesting. The last batch were born the night it went from 80 that day, to 22 that night. 

I don't think that cold is going to be what I am worrying about.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> yep shipping is hell. Shipping is about 1.5/twice the amount of the cost of puppy from us.


It is and it backed me up off that nice little girl you have (had). I'm still watching though. I spent about 8 grand on kennels and that kinda crimped my style for a bit lol.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yup, but then again: depending on where to ship to, shipping is about 500-750 euro. That will make the total of a puppy + shipping (ex custom cost) around $1300-1700, depending on exchange rate. I think that's about the price you'll pay for a US bred puppy + shipping, isn't it?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> yup, but then again: depending on where to ship to, shipping is about 500-750 euro. That will make the total of a puppy + shipping (ex custom cost) around $1300-1700, depending on exchange rate. I think that's about the price you'll pay for a US bred puppy + shipping, isn't it?


That's right. Also if you can get someone else to buy a pup from the litter you can split the shipping (two in a crate) which brings the cost down.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yes did it with last litter.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

*"So there I am.........* "
I thought that phrase was always supposed to be followed by...*"knee deep in hand grenade pins."*


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Well, since you accidentally bred the monsters, I wouldn't be too upset if one accidentally showed up in my yard.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The only accident was how it was done. It was the plan the whole time. LOL

PM me your info, and maybe one might accidently show up at your house.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and here i thought it might be a REAL romance, like Ikon's sire's last (2?) litters: he's a typical whore-dog, who is VERY talented in freeing both himself and the bitch (even crated in the house!) to get what they want. 

he's lucky he's showing some mondio talent or he would be, ummm, "without" in more ways than one (hahaha--i just made a joke  ).


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Jeff, 

Sometimes the dogs can’t wait for the owner to get his sh*t together!

Looks like a nice combo…congrats!


----------

